# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  هل مشروع (مخبز) ناجح ؟

## أم عمررر

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخواتي أريد نصيحتكم 

أي مشروع تحسينه يطلع دخل و أرباح أكثر من حيث تجربتج أو انج سمعتيه من ناس 

أفكر بمشروع فتح مخبز صغير 
شو الاجراءات المطلوبة مني ؟
و كم يباله رأس مال؟؟؟
و هل هذي تجارة رابحة ؟

و كم بيكلفني في السنة تقريبا اجمالي؟؟؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## mzajeah

بالتوفيييق اختي

----------


## @مبدعه@

احسه مشروع ناجح ربي يوفقج

----------


## الجنة طموحي

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## الريم خورفكان

المخبز له دخل وحلو دخله 
وعلى حسب المكان والاقبال ألي بيكون عليه 
يعني إذا كان باليوم دخله 500 درهم وفوق أعرفي أنج في السليم

ومشروع المغسله بالشارجه واايد ناجح في شارع فلاح صوب البنايات اليديد 

وفنفس المكان لو تفتحين محل شاي بتكونين ربحانه

----------


## ورده شتاء

اختي اذا انتي من امارة دبي او الشارجة ما انصح لان المخابز كثيرة 
بس اذا في المناطق الغربية او الشمالية ان شاء الله يكون ناجح

----------


## أم عمررر

> المخبز له دخل وحلو دخله 
> وعلى حسب المكان والاقبال ألي بيكون عليه 
> يعني إذا كان باليوم دخله 500 درهم وفوق أعرفي أنج في السليم
> 
> ومشروع المغسله بالشارجه واايد ناجح في شارع فلاح صوب البنايات اليديد 
> 
> وفنفس المكان لو تفتحين محل شاي بتكونين ربحانه


أختي كم اجاراتهم؟ عندج خلفية؟

----------


## افديك

اختي 
انا من زمان بدور فرصة لي و لاخي بالامارات لمشروع مخبزة معجنات فرنسية و عالمية و حلويات تقليدية جزائرية و شرقية و حلويات فرنسية 

اخي متخصص بالمجال و جد مختبر بصناعة الحلويات هو شيف بلمعجنات و الكورواسون و هاذ الشيء مطلوب و انا جيت كذا مرة الامارت ابحث عن من يشاركنا او نشتغل عنده 
اذا انت مهتمة ممكن نتكلم فالتفاصيل اختي

----------


## MAJIDA

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## أمـ فيصل

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه

----------


## أحلام علي

تعاوني مع المدارس

----------


## $asamy$

بالوفيق

----------


## رانيا نور

للرفع

----------


## روح وليد

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## مراد جو

مرحبا اكيبد مشروع المخبز ناج انا من الاردن و عندي خبر كتير في مجال المخحابز و انا خابز ابحث عن فرصه عمل 


00962797270481

----------

